

The Discoveries of Continuations (1993) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.cs.ru.nl/~freek/courses/tt-2011/papers/cps/histcont.pdf

======
ufo
Changing topic a bit, the other day I tried looking for some paper on John
Reynold's webpage and the ftp server is apparently offline:
ftp://ftp.cs.cmu.edu/user/jcr

Made me think about how everything eventually comes to an end...

~~~
agumonkey
Or is it :
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/user/jcr/ftp/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/user/jcr/ftp/)

seems like the same paper
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/user/jcr/ftp/histcont.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/user/jcr/ftp/histcont.pdf)

------
tomcam
A good paper and a fairly easy read. Reynolds is diplomatic: While he mentions
in the abstract that "In the early history of continuations, basic concepts
were independently discovered an extraordinary number of times. This was due
less to poor communication among computer scientists than to the rich variety
of set- tings in which continuations were found useful" the truth appears to
be more textured. In the body of the article he cites a number of occasions in
which seemingly relevant papers were declined from journals for what seem to
be petty reasons.

